# V-1s found in Germany



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Oct 15, 2006)

I have not seen anything about it on the internet yet but on the German news today when I got home they said they found 3 live V-1 Flying Bombs in Hannover, Germany today. They had to evacuate 22,000 people from the area while they defused them and removed them.


----------



## evangilder (Oct 15, 2006)

Wow! I wonder what kind of shape they are in. Sounds like something for a museum.


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Oct 15, 2006)

WOW!!!


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Oct 15, 2006)

Not sure I have been searching the internet for it but have not found it yet. According the news they removed so many because they were found in a business area and many people were at work (Hannover is a larger city) and there also was a large retirement home there where it was found.


----------



## MacArther (Oct 16, 2006)

> large retirement home there where it was found.


I do hope you mean that the V-1s were found in the same city as the retirement home, because it would be a little scary for some retiree to come up to you saying that he or she found a gigantic missile sitting around.


----------



## v2 (Oct 16, 2006)

Translate Adler, please...
Massenevakuierung - Fliegerbomben problemlos entschärft
Die bislang größte Evakuierungsaktion seit Kriegsende ist in Hannover ohne Probleme zu Ende gegangen: Experten entschärften drei Fliegerbomben aus dem Zweiten Weltkrieg. Zuvor hatten sich 22.000 Menschen in Sicherheit gebracht. 

Hannover - Experten des Munitions- und Kampfmittelbeseitigungsdienstes hatten die Drei- und Fünf-Zentner-Blindgänger unter Grünflächen eines Wohngebietes aus etwa 6,5 Metern Tiefe freigelegt und deren Zünder entfernt, wie die Feuerwehr mitteilte. Alle Sicherheitsmaßnahmen seien am Nachmittag wieder aufgehoben worden.
Vor der Bombenentschärfung mussten im Umkreis von etwa einem Kilometer rund 22.000 Menschen evakuiert werden. Betroffen waren 11.000 Haushalte sowie zwei Alten- und Pflegeheime in den Stadtteilen Sahlkamp und Vahrenheide.
In einer Schule wurde eine Sammelstelle eingerichtet. Etwa 200 pflegebedürftige Menschen wurden in einer Kaserne ärztlich betreut.
Die Polizei sprach von einer relativ reibungslosen Evakuierung. 1000 Feuerwehrleute, Polizisten sowie Hilfsorganisationen und Bundeswehrmitarbeiter waren im Einsatz.
Die englischen und amerikanischen Fliegerbomben wurden am 3. Oktober 1943 über Sahlkamp und Vahrenheide abgeworfen. Die vor rund zehn Jahren freigegebenen Luftbildaufnahmen der Alliierten zeigen nach Angaben des Feuerwehrsprechers Alfred Falkenberg, dass noch mehrere 100 Blindgänger inzwischen seit 63 Jahren unter der Erde in Hannover liegen. "Hannover wurde im Krieg zu 90 Prozent zerstört", sagte er.
Die von der Evakuierung Betroffenen verhielten sich sehr diszipliniert, sagte ein Polizeisprecher. Die weitaus meisten verließen bereits zu Beginn der Aktion ab neun Uhr ihre Wohnungen und Häuser. Für sie standen zwei Schulen zur Verfügung. Die Polizei sorgte mit etwa 400 Einsatzkräften dafür, dass alle der Aufforderung nachkamen. Sie klingelten und klopften an den Wohnungstüren und informierten die Bewohner mit Lautsprecherdurchsagen auch auf Türkisch und Russisch. Im Fall einer strikten Weigerung, die Wohnung zu verlassen, hätte die Polizei auch Zwang angewendet.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Oct 16, 2006)

I will have to translate that later but the whole situation seems to be clarrified now. They were not V-1s but rather 3 bombs dropped from US bombers.


----------



## Parmigiano (Oct 16, 2006)

In effect it sounded strange: I never heard that Hannover area was a launch site for V1.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Oct 16, 2006)

I dont know how they got that mixed up and called them V-1s on the German news. Stupid media.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Oct 16, 2006)

According to the artical about it today in the Stars and Stripes the most notable recent find of US or British Bombs in Germany was in the Berlin Olympic Stadium where the World Cup Final was played this year. They were renovating a section of it and found a live bomb from WW2 in it back in 2002.


----------



## Soundbreaker Welch? (Oct 18, 2006)

That bomb looks pretty old to be blowing itself up but it's hard to tell how much active material it could have left in it I guess.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Oct 20, 2006)

They said that one bomb (probably the one in the picture above) was destroyed when it hit the ground 60 years ago and posed no chance of exploding. The other 2 though were live and in good condition and could have exploded at any time.


----------



## timshatz (Oct 20, 2006)

You gotta wonder how many people's last words were "Do you think this thing will still go off after all these years?"


----------



## R-2800 (Oct 20, 2006)

wow i wishe trey really did find some V-1's that would have been great museum piece


----------



## R-2800 (Oct 20, 2006)

wow i wish they really did find some V-1's that would have been great museum piece


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Oct 20, 2006)

They find bombs all over Germany still. Last week they found some in Nurnberg (where I am going out to party with friends tonight) as well at a construction site.


----------



## Soundbreaker Welch? (Oct 20, 2006)

You gotta wonder how many people's last words were "Do you think this thing will still go off after all these years?"

 
I think I would leave it to a bomb squad to investigate. Scary thing is many time people in old warzones pick up some little piece of bomb without realizing it is a bomb. It just looks like junk.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Oct 21, 2006)

Very true. We used to find all sorts of crazy stuff in the woods outside of Boeblingen where the 1st Armoured fought there way into Panzer Kaserne.


----------



## timshatz (Oct 23, 2006)

I think most people with a lick of common sense would leave stuff alone they find in the woods. Very true, most do not recognize an old, corroded 75MM artillery round for what it is. Probably think it is a piece of pipe or some such stuff.

But there are also plenty of knuckleheads out there that think the law of averages (if you pick up enough dud artillery rounds, one of them will eventually go off) doesn't apply to them. They're special. At least that's what people say at the funeral.

I read a story about 10 years ago about an engineer (who really should've known better) going out on the battlefield after the first Gulf War with a Hummer and picking up unexploded cluster bomblets and putting them inside his vehicle. Evidently, this guy picked up as many as he could fit. Then he started driving back to camp. As the investgating officer later commented, "He didn't make it past the first bump".


----------



## HealzDevo (Oct 29, 2006)

Yes, I thought that was part of the reason why they were campaigning to get landmines banned worldwide. Because of people in the poorer countries picking them up. On second thoughts though that is one less person in poverty when they do go off... But no seriously they are picked up to obtain money from the scrap metal in them. At least that is how it is in Afrika and the Balkins where they were used.


----------

